# Apache mod_proxy

## aztech

Is it possible to use the apache proxy-module to proxy more then one local http/s service?

I use it to proxy Ajaxterm to access it on port 443 and would also like to proxy webmin to the same port.

The problem is that I'm not really sure about the vhost configfile, how to set up several

proxydirs ..

Any ideas ?

BR

Andreas

----------

## xces

 *aztech wrote:*   

> Is it possible to use the apache proxy-module to proxy more then one local http/s service?

 

Sure, you just have to make the services accessible through a subdirectory or subdomain, e. g. http://example.com/app1 and http://example.com/app2 (see Location directive of Apache httpd) or http://app1.example.com/ and http://app2.example.com/ (see VirtualHost directive of Apache httpd).

----------

## aztech

 *xces wrote:*   

>  *aztech wrote:*   Is it possible to use the apache proxy-module to proxy more then one local http/s service? 
> 
> Sure, you just have to make the services accessible through a subdirectory or subdomain, e. g. http://example.com/app1 and http://example.com/app2 (see Location directive of Apache httpd) or http://app1.example.com/ and http://app2.example.com/ (see VirtualHost directive of Apache httpd).

 

Ok, but how do I set up the configfile about the different "proxies" ?

----------

## xces

```
<VirtualHost [...]>

  ServerName example.com

  # [...]

  <Location /app1>

    # Your proxy configuration for app1 here

  </Location>

  <Location /app2>

    # Your proxy configuration for app2 here

  </Location>

</VirtualHost>
```

```
<VirtualHost [...]>

  ServerName app1.example.com

  # [...]

  # Your proxy configuration for app1 here

</VirtualHost>

<VirtualHost [...]>

  ServerName app2.example.com

  # [...]

  # Your proxy configuration for app2 here

</VirtualHost>
```

----------

